# Man asking ladies opinion of hair product type



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I realize I might get a mixed stack here but figured I might ask. I have short-med length hair. I have to use something on it or it is a bit frizzy. I was using a product that was specifically to give a "dry look". I ran out and now trying to use up some older paste/gel type stuff that makes my hair a bit hard or a bit of a wet look. I do try to finger comb it after to reduce any "slick rick" look. I used to do a more mild 'messy' look, but anymore just pull it to the front. I never use a comb or brush. 

Just curious if these wet look products look a bit out of style today? I seem to remember the target was to use a product that looked like you didn't use any but my hair is tricky so I still need serious hold. Due to my short sides/back, this 'look' mostly just applies to the top.

Not like I am trying to do this for the ladies, I just feel women have a better sense of style than men. I probably cannot get an honest opinion out of women around here as they would feel like they would offend me. I wish I could find a hair lady that would give me some honest feedback and styling advice.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I have the same issue, and I use this:

https://www.ulta.com/set-it-free-mo...MIpavrn-KR4QIVlODICh0_lA9xEAQYAiABEgIxO_D_BwE

It's a little pricey, but it's awesome


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I dislike the "obvious product" look on guys. So I would personally say that you should stay away from anything that leaves your hair hard and crunchy or has that "wet look" that was popular years ago. 

My SO uses Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Hair and Body Moisturizer on both his hair (military style cut, a bit longer on top) and beard. It tames frizz and isn't too heavy. Plus, it smells nice. 

My son prefers a small dollop of Fructis Curl Sculpt Conditioning Cream Gel to provide a bit of control and tame frizz without being crunchy or heavy. He has a more hipster-style cut, very short on sides and quite a bit longer on top, so he needs a bit of hold for the top. And, he's a college student, so cheap and easily-found-at-Walgreens are both big pluses for him. 


My suggestion, though, is to find a really good stylist and tell them how much time you want to spend on your hair every day, how you're caring for your hair right now and what issues you're having and want to address. Then just let them do their thing and buy whatever products they think are most vital. It may be expensive, but the right one will be worth it. My stylist has good taste and isn't shy about telling me what to do with my hair and which products to use to get the look he thinks is best for me and that works with my preferences. My first appointment was a bit like finding myself in The Birdcage. _"Girl, what in all hell have you been doing to your hair?!? Sit down, Sugar! Let Jackson help you!"_ He sometimes refers to himself in the third person, but my hair reliably looks pretty darned fabulous in a vaguely film noir sort of way.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I for one cant stand that "wet look" for men's hair, to me it looks vain and overdone. Do you use a separate conditioner on it? If not, you should, those combo products dont condition well, in my experience. You might try some Frizz Ease serum, or I use Nexxus Promend on mine to fight the frizzies from split ends (my hair is super fine and a pain in the ass) Its the best stuff I have found so far.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> I for one cant stand that "wet look" for men's hair, to me it looks vain and overdone. *Do you use a separate conditioner on it? If not, you should, those combo products dont condition well, in my experience. *You might try some Frizz Ease serum, or I use Nexxus Promend on mine to fight the frizzies from split ends (my hair is super fine and a pain in the ass) Its the best stuff I have found so far.


This! My son grew his naturally wavy hair out to chin length a couple years ago, and could not figure out why it was always so dry and frizzy. He thought he needed some sort of styling product for it. Then I realized he was mostly washing it with Irish Spring bar soap.  A trip to a local salon for some real shampoo and conditioner appropriate for his hair type changed his world. 

What you wash and condition your hair with matters!


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

I just know that I don't like anything that makes it look like a guy spent more than 2 seconds fussing with his hair or ever wondered "what is in style?." The wet look has always repelled me. But that's just a personal preference.



bobsmith said:


> I realize I might get a mixed stack here but figured I might ask. I have short-med length hair. I have to use something on it or it is a bit frizzy. I was using a product that was specifically to give a "dry look". I ran out and now trying to use up some older paste/gel type stuff that makes my hair a bit hard or a bit of a wet look. I do try to finger comb it after to reduce any "slick rick" look. I used to do a more mild 'messy' look, but anymore just pull it to the front. I never use a comb or brush.
> 
> Just curious if these wet look products look a bit out of style today? I seem to remember the target was to use a product that looked like you didn't use any but my hair is tricky so I still need serious hold. Due to my short sides/back, this 'look' mostly just applies to the top.
> 
> Not like I am trying to do this for the ladies, I just feel women have a better sense of style than men. I probably cannot get an honest opinion out of women around here as they would feel like they would offend me. I wish I could find a hair lady that would give me some honest feedback and styling advice.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Rowan said:


> This! My son grew his naturally wavy hair out to chin length a couple years ago, and could not figure out why it was always so dry and frizzy. He thought he needed some sort of styling product for it. Then I realized he was mostly washing it with Irish Spring bar soap.  A trip to a local salon for some real shampoo and conditioner appropriate for his hair type changed his world.
> 
> What you wash and condition your hair with matters!


This is hilarious. He must not have sisters.
@bobsmith, It is important to use a good shampoo and separate conditioner. They don't necessarily have to be expensive to be good. You may have to go through a few until you find a combination that works for you, but your hair should not be frizzy if you are using a good shampoo and conditioner in the first place. Adding in some product is for styling.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Shave your head, problem solved


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I've spent a good part of my life with partners that are hair professionals so I have used the best products that are on the market. Even hair pros recognize that my hair is hard to manage. Its just what I got. 


It does sound as though my understandings were right that the 'slick rick' appearance is not a good idea. Using a product is honestly just something I have to do. I do prefer to look like I care about my appearance but I don't like the 'trying too hard' look. I don't wear a watch, rings, neck gear, etc. Around here, many men are like that. Designer jeans, more smelly good than women wear, etc. Not for me. 

I have used some paste products that seem to offer some control without being crunchy and don't put much shine into the hair. Sounds like I should probably go back to those. Redken has had some good men's products and, imo, they tend to have a pretty solid professional line for women. I just never liked that so many products seem to bottle in very small sizes ensuring that you will have to keep buying.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

bobsmith said:


> I've spent a good part of my life with partners that are hair professionals so I have used the best products that are on the market. Even hair pros recognize that my hair is hard to manage. Its just what I got.
> 
> 
> It does sound as though my understandings were right that the 'slick rick' appearance is not a good idea. Using a product is honestly just something I have to do. I do prefer to look like I care about my appearance but I don't like the 'trying too hard' look. I don't wear a watch, rings, neck gear, etc. Around here, many men are like that. Designer jeans, more smelly good than women wear, etc. Not for me.
> ...




IF...and that’s a big IF...you can find the right product, you can purchase much cheaper online by buying in volume. Kudos to anyone who finds a great cosmetologist that will offer sound advice without trying to sell you whatever they bought and no longer want that is on the shelf in their salon. Or whatever product they can make the most money from on the markup. I have spent a small fortune over the years and thrown out tons of crap that filled my closet shelves until the dust was an inch thick. 

I have naturally curly, fine hair...although I have plenty of it. I do use Paul Mitchell hair spray because it washes out easily and has no build up. You can get a small pump bottle and refill it with the liter bottles (that are cheap if you look around-eg BOGO sales). I do use a weekly Redkin treatment but most Redkin products that promise me perfect curls are LIARS. lol Not impressed with the Redkin line that much at all. I have thrown more of it out than I will ever be compensated for with decent results. 

50 years of trial and error here. Use products that offer MOISTURE. Try to stay away from stuff that has alcohol for the main ingredient (can’t always avoid). Use separate shampoo/conditioner. Try not to wash daily...can rinse and condition if shower is necessary. I have been using Keratin for many years now. Highly recommend. Some folks have luck with Moroccan oil. Use sparingly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

3Xnocharm said:


> I for one cant stand that "wet look" for men's hair, to me it looks vain and overdone. Do you use a separate conditioner on it? If not, you should, those combo products dont condition well, in my experience. You might try some Frizz Ease serum, or I use Nexxus Promend on mine to fight the frizzies from split ends (my hair is super fine and a pain in the ass) Its the best stuff I have found so far.




Yup...I use this with my curls:









But I’m sure this would be comparable:









At $8...what’s to lose?

I found this product through google. It was on the top 10 list of a “best of” list somewhere, along with the high dollar stuff. Google is your friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

EEEEKKKKK!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you tried a pomade? I used the water soluble so it wasn't greasy. My hair never looked wet,but it gave it some shine,not a lot.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Just go and buy what wig you think looks best on you. Sorry. just kidding. I call them hair hats and they are possibly the most awful human invention since gun powder. I had the misfortune of visiting a hair farm in India a few years ago and that experience made me feel bad for life. I had seen girls affected by FGM and when I saw hair farms it was like a confirmation that humans are no longer human. Then when I read that hair and hair hats accounted for over 60 billion USD, I thought all hair hat wearers should gor and visit a hair farm at least once.


----------

